# SUPREME WHEELS SHOULD MY BROTHER BUY?



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

OK THERE IS A WHEEL AND TIRE SHOP DOWN THE STREET FROM MY HOUSE AND MY BROTHER IS THINKING OF BUYING THESE SUPREMES THEY HAVE FOR SALE AND THEY SELL THEM FOR 450.00$ AND THEY HAVE THEM IN 13'S AND 14;S AND UP SO HE TOLD MY BROTHER IT WILL COME WITH ANY KIND OF LOOK FOR THE NIPPLE KNOCKOFF LOOK OR THE REGULAR LOOK U THINK MY BRO SHOULD BUY THEM??? LET ME KNOW THANKS


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

GOT ANY PICS..I KNO 13S R RARE TO FIND THEY DNT MAKE ME ANYMORE HERES A PIC OF 13S ON MY HOMIES CUT


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Oct 29 2009, 06:57 PM~15508527
> *GOT ANY PICS..I KNO 13S R RARE TO FIND THEY DNT MAKE ME ANYMORE HERES A PIC OF 13S ON MY HOMIES CUT
> 
> 
> ...


SO SHOULD HE BUY THEM?


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

THE 13S I WOULD BT FOR THE 14S I WOULDNT CARE FOR THEM ..WUT WOULD HE PUT THEM ON?


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

WELL IF HE GOTS A BIG BODY THEN ID BUY 14S


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

450 is not a bad price. But make sure the spokes are reinforced in the back. You don't want the cheapies. Also, San Fernando Tire will make any size Supreme you want. It might cost a little more and you might have to wait a week or 2. But don't let people tell you they are rare and they don't make them.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Oct 29 2009, 07:20 PM~15508786
> *THE 13S I WOULD BT FOR THE 14S I WOULDNT CARE FOR THEM ..WUT WOULD HE PUT THEM ON?
> *


THERE GOING ON A 1966 EL CAMINO


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Oct 29 2009, 07:38 PM~15509008
> *450 is not a bad price.  But make sure the spokes are reinforced in the back.  You don't want the cheapies.  Also, San Fernando Tire will make any size Supreme you want.  It might cost a little more and you might have to wait a week or 2.  But don't let people tell you they are rare and they don't make them.
> *


I DIDNT CHECK CAN YOU SHOW ME A PIC OF BOTH OF THE REINFORCED AND NOT REINFORCED


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

THAT TIRE SHOP EVEN HAS CRAGARS FOR 400.00$ THATS CHEAP AND THEY ARE REAL DEAL I SEEN BOTH CRAGARS THE O.G. ONES AND THESE THEY LOOK THE SAME HE ORDERS THEM FROM THE CRAGAR COMANY


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Reinforced.


















Non-reinforced.


















It might not look like much, but that extra little backing piece welded to the spokes and rim adds a helluva lot more support than the non-reinforced ones. I wouldn't fuck with the cheapies.


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Oct 29 2009, 07:38 PM~15509008
> *450 is not a bad price.  But make sure the spokes are reinforced in the back.  You don't want the cheapies.  Also, San Fernando Tire will make any size Supreme you want.  It might cost a little more and you might have to wait a week or 2.  But don't let people tell you they are rare and they don't make them.
> *


 R THEY AFTER MARKET??


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Oct 29 2009, 07:53 PM~15509203
> *Reinforced.
> 
> 
> ...


CAN YOU WELD EXTRA BACKING IF YOU WANT?


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Oct 29 2009, 07:59 PM~15509271
> *R THEY AFTER MARKET??
> *


Your question doesn't really make sense. They're all aftermarket. Have been for the last 30 years. The rights to manufacture Supreme centers have been owned by a number of different manufacturers since Astro sold them in the early 70's. They have been put together by a few different wheel companies over the years. For the past 6 to 8 years the best were Allied. Those are the ones Esajian sold. SF tire were a distributer for those as well. Now they just get the same centers from the manufacturer just like everyone else and put them together themselves. 

Here's some Supreme history for you.  
http://www.losboulevardos.com/phpBB3/viewt....php?f=1&t=4535

And here's a pic of the ones I just had made. 15x10 in the rear and 13x5.5 in the front.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

WHAT HAPPENS IF YOU GET THE SUPREMES WITH OUT REINFORCED WHAT WOULD HAPPEN?


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Oct 29 2009, 08:16 PM~15509463
> *CAN YOU WELD EXTRA BACKING IF YOU WANT?
> *


I suppose you could. But why would you want to do all that work and risk damaging your chrome? Why not just buy the good ones from the start?


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Oct 29 2009, 08:20 PM~15509512
> *I suppose you could.  But why would you want to do all that work and risk damaging your chrome?  Why not just buy the good ones from the start?
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE REAL RIMS??


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Oct 29 2009, 10:18 PM~15509484
> *Your question doesn't really make sense.  They're all aftermarket.  Have been for the last 30 years.  The rights to manufacture Supreme centers have been owned by a number of different manufacturers since Astro sold them in the early 70's.  They have been put together by a few different wheel companies over the years.  For the past 6 to 8 years the best were Allied.  Those are the ones Esajian sold.  SF tire were a distributer for those as well.  Now they just get the same centers from the manufacturer just like everyone else and put them together themselves.
> 
> Here's some Supreme history for you.
> ...



:0 THAT IS FKN DOPE :0


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

http://www.losboulevardos.com/phpBB3/viewt....php?f=1&t=4535 cool ass websitE


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2007)

GOOD LINK


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Oct 29 2009, 10:20 PM~15509512
> *I suppose you could.  But why would you want to do all that work and risk damaging your chrome?  Why not just buy the good ones from the start?
> *


which companies sell the reinforced ones ??


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 18 2009, 04:29 AM~15700632
> *which companies sell the reinforced ones ??
> *


x2


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

The last ones I got from San Fernando Tire where reinforced. They were a distributer for Allied Wheel Co. Those were the best ones, imo. I don't know if they still get Allied Supremes. A guy I know got some through Wheel Vintiques. They were made by Unique. They were reinforced, but the centers looked funny. Not the same as the oldschool Supreme. The dude that's at Pomona Swap(along the back wall) always has some for 120 a piece. They're NOT reinforced. He also sells black ones(ugly as fuck). I'm pretty sure Summit sells some, but I don't knw which they are. So the short answer is I don't know. If you order them online, make sure you ask if they are reinforced. If they're not, send those bitches back.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

awesome write up on supremes! they are one of my favorite wheels.

is there anyway to tell the original astro type from a repop? i picked up 5 supremes from a guy, and judging by the boxes they came in, id say they were pretty old.


----------



## lowtoad (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Oct 29 2009, 08:18 PM~15509484
> *
> And here's a pic of the ones I just had made. 15x10 in the rear and 13x5.5 in the front.
> 
> ...


Any more pics of the buggy? That is so cool!

:thumbsup:


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------

